# Eagle mineral water



## sjbrian (Nov 20, 2004)

i think this a mineral water. found this in a early bottle dump in san jose california.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi sjbrian,
 Nice bottle,  any embossing on the other side ?
 I edited your photo to show off the trade mark better, hope you don't mind [] .


----------



## sjbrian (Nov 20, 2004)

thanx for the touch up. nope nothing else embossed. the scan does'nt show the beautiful green color. i rarely get lucky enough to get pre 1880's bottles. 

 one of favorite bottles is actually a newer type. its a Warner's safe liver and kidney cure. i guess those are pretty common. not sure if anyone would care to see it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey sjbrian,  Warners liver and kidney safe cures are pretty common but they are also highly collected. They are also pre 1906 (unless they are a repro.) Place of manufacture, color other than amber, and which side of the safe the hinges are on all play a role in rarity and value.  Put a picture up. Most everybody here likes to look at nice old bottles.  []  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## sjbrian (Nov 21, 2004)

ok heres the warner's. the detail does'nt show up too well in this pic. that same day i also dug the master stone ink, cone ink and a Tricopherous for the hair.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey sjbrian,  yours is a common varity but it is a Great old bottle. I still haven't dug a whole one yet, (just one shard with half the safe), but it will be a happy day when I do.  By the looks of your other finds, you are in a great site. Keep digging and good luck!  Kelley


----------



## sjbrian (Nov 21, 2004)

that site is long gone. it was huge. there were 2 football field sized pits. i saw dozens of diggers out there. must have been 1000's of bottles dug. i think everyone got a warners.


----------



## BottlesandMore (Nov 30, 2004)

The Eagle bottle is a mineral water or beer. These were produced primarily on the East Coast, and most likely at Dyottville Glass Works in Philadelphia for the West Coast bottlers. The bottle is a good one, and is sought after by collectors. If not damaged, you have a bottle that would sell for $150-$250. Nice find!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice Pic


----------

